# UK Royal Marines testing Combat boat 90



## Ravage (Mar 15, 2008)

As part of a exchange program bwteen the Swedish and British Marines the BM came to Sweden. (C) Försvarsmakten 2007 Amfibieregementet .

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rHmUvI1-R0U"]YouTube - UK Royal Marines testing Combat boat 90[/ame]


----------



## gunslinger (Mar 15, 2008)

Good stuff. Looked like fun.


----------

